# OpenLigaDB Webservice Client



## gericoms (29. Okt 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich beschäftige mich im Moment intensiv mit dem Thema Webservices und wollte dazu einen Client bauen, der auf OpenLigaDB zugreift. Ich habe bereits mittels der Eclipse Funktion "Web Service Client" mir aus der URL zur WSDL (http://www.openligadb.de/Webservices/Sportsdata.asmx?WSDL) die entsprechenden Java-Klassen erstellen lassen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich weiter fortfahren muss, um Daten des Webservices abzufragen. Bzw. meine Überlegung war: Erstellen einer "SportsdataSoapStub" Instanz und anschließendes Aufrufen einer Funktion von SportsdataSoapStub hat nicht zum Erfolg geführt. Was ist an der Überlegung falsch? Ich bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen und mir einen goldenen Tipp geben 

Viele Grüße


----------



## eRaaaa (29. Okt 2010)

Hi,
ich kann dir ein Beispiel zeigen wie ich letztens dort die Daten von Hertha BSC toll herausgezogen habe 

```
SportsdataSoap data = new SportsdataLocator().getSportsdataSoap12();
		Matchdata[] match = data.getMatchdataByLeagueSaison("bl2", "2010");
		DateFormat formatter = new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy");
		for (Matchdata matchdata : match) {
			if (matchdata.getNameTeam1().equals("Hertha BSC") || matchdata.getNameTeam2().equals("Hertha BSC")) {
				System.out.println(formatter.format(matchdata.getMatchDateTime().getTime())
						+ " : "
						+ matchdata.getNameTeam1()
						+ " - "
						+ matchdata.getNameTeam2()
						+ "\t"
						+ (matchdata.isMatchIsFinished() ? matchdata.getPointsTeam1() + ":" + matchdata.getPointsTeam2() : "-"));
			}
		}
```

vllt hilft dir das ja 
Die Methoden sind ja eig. ausführlich dokumentiert und beschrieben, da dürfte es keine Probleme geben oder?


----------



## gericoms (29. Okt 2010)

Besten Dank! Dein Beispielcode hat mir tatsächlich weitergeholfen.


----------



## Garion (3. Nov 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich hatte bisher in meinen Applikationen noch mit keinem Web Service gearbeitet. Ich bin also ein blutiger Anfänger und mir  reicht die o.a. Code Sequenz nicht aus, das auszuprogrammieren. 

Ich benötige eine vollständige, möglichst simple Java Application Klasse, die ich benutzen kann. Ich arbeite in der Regel mit eine Eclipse Umgebung.

Was benötige Ich? Axis? Maven?  Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Viele Grüße

Garion


----------



## eRaaaa (3. Nov 2010)

Garion hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Ich hatte bisher in meinen Applikationen noch mit keinem Web Service gearbeitet. Ich bin also ein blutiger Anfänger und mir  reicht die o.a. Code Sequenz nicht aus, das auszuprogrammieren.
> 
> ...



Um was gehts hier denn jetzt genau? Generelles Problem mit WebServices oder jetzt konkret mit dem WebService für die OpenLigaDB ?
Du brauchst natürlich die Clientklassen um den o.g. Code ausführen zu können. Den kann man mit verschiedenen Tools über die WSDL-Datei(http://www.openligadb.de/Webservices/Sportsdata.asmx?WSDL) generieren lassen.
Eclipse bietet einem da auch Hilfe an, ansonsten kannst du es auch mal über die Konsole mit wsimport machen, sofenr du das JDK6 installiert hast, ansonsten kannst du auch Apaches wsdl2java zurückgreifen.
Lese dir auch mal folgenden Abschnitt durch: Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 19.7 Daily Soap

Sollten noch Fragen offen sein, beschreibe bitte welche genauen Fragen/Probleme du hast.


----------

